# Can anyone help me out?



## 14306 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have had stomach pain gas burping all the time for ages. Went to the dr numerous times was giving all the real pepcid etc etc etc and nothing really helped. It was better over a lont period of time but now it has gotten really bad. When i put my hands under the left side of my rib cage and lift up and i can hear/feel air making noises in their. I burp a lot but seem to struggle to burp, as if i have to really push it out and even then i dont always get it out. Other times it has no issues. I get these sudden bouts of like free faling sensations that are followed by me burping. I burp of bits of food when i seem to have it really bad. I have had times where when trying atkins my stomach are was painful enough that walking hurt. Anyone have any clues? I think I have every labled digestive issue known to man. Thanks in advance,Tom R


----------



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

have you tried any anti gas medications like beano, gasx or maalox max? I find that those help with gas in the stomach sometimes. Have you tried eating different types of foods and have you been tested for lactose intolerance? It can cause really bad stomach gas.


----------

